# DHB Road shoes - size 42



## rich p (6 Aug 2011)

Used but in good nick. Black and silver with velcro straps. They were given to me by another CC member but I never got round to using them. If there's a bit of interest I'll draw the name out of a hat.

Similar to these

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-r1-road-cycling-shoe/ .


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Aug 2011)

My son wants to go clipless and they are his size. I would be interested in taking them off your hands. I would be happy to pay for postage and make a donation to a charity of your choice via Paypal.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2011)

Sorry, Maggot, I pm-ed Mark this morning as there seemed to be no more interest. If he turns them down you can have first dibs.


----------



## Mark_Robson (10 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1496252"]
What if Mark has a, er, nasty accident? Involving, 2 tyre levers, a track pump and can of tyre sealent? 

Would I still get first dibs?
[/quote]
Lol User76  Sorry but I've already fitted the pedals to my sons bike.


----------

